# Best protocol ivf for over 40



## Whoppie (Nov 15, 2014)

Hi all,

As you can see from my profile I have already done now 6 cycles.
The last one was with double dosis was the worst.

Are there ladies over 40 which got a BFP wth IVF/icsi and with which protocol ?

As e have to pay all ourselves, we hoped this 6the cycle should be the lucky one.. So should we go for number seven ??


----------



## LuckyE (Dec 9, 2013)

Hey Whoppie, I really feel for you as I am sort of in the same boat.

I am in my 40s too, and have been told by every consultant that I speak to that with women over 40 their chances of getting that good, genetically healthy egg is about One in Ten.

So THEORETICALLY you'll need ABOUT TEN embryos... But it could be the 11th, 12th or Fifteenth. I read somewhere that older ladies can get pregnant but it depends how deep their pockets are... Sad but true...

And the above only works IF your lining is good. If your lining is rubbish than you could lose that one good embie.

I am told that high stims is not good for the lining on older ladies...

Do you have low AMH? If you do and your egg quality hasn't been good with high stims then some consultants suggest *natural IVF* as your body naturally selects the best genetically good embryo

or *mini-IVF* which involves less stims so better surface quality of eggs.

Both aim to retrieve 1-3 good quality eggs, which is about the number you're getting on high stims.

Hope this helps and much love,

LuckyE


----------



## Whoppie (Nov 15, 2014)

Hi Lucky,

In fact my dr suggested natural IVF.. Or IVF with only 75 menopur..
But as we need to pay the same amount as a normal cycle..( only in natural IVF we get two cycles instead of one normal cycle, but we need to pay directly the whole amount) we chose  high dose stimulation.l as we  normally have around 4 eggs , i hoped for 8 eggs .. But after my first scan it was obvious not the case :-(

All this was decided before I found this forum.. So I feel a bit stupid now..

I hope we can afford again this same amount for a seventh cycle


----------



## Whoppie (Nov 15, 2014)

My AMH is 0,6 but don't know if we get the same measurement of this because I live in Belgium..


----------



## LuckyE (Dec 9, 2013)

Hey whoppie, 0.6 sounds about right. 

So do you get 2 natural cycles for the price of 1 full stims cycle? If so, that's great.  

If you normally have around 4 eggs that's great. I think they can get that with natural. I know one girl on here who got a BFP with natural (with a little stim) and she had 4 eggs fertilize.

I will let you know if it works for me.


----------



## Whoppie (Nov 15, 2014)

And do you know which stims she used ? And how much ? 

Are you  going to try a natural one soon ?

I indeed got 2 natural cycles for the price of one full stimms..


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Short flare protocol worked great for me and I know a few others it worked for but again it depends on whether suitable for you, my protocol consisted of decapeptyl, menopur, puregon and then I had clexane and steroids added into that mix too x

ps Lucky glad to see you forging ahead with plans x


----------



## LuckyE (Dec 9, 2013)

whoppie - 100 units of menorial.
I am hoping to do a natural cycle in December with a clinic in London (as my normal clinic in Greece is shut over Christmas). 

Blondie  - Thanks. Feel like I'm on a mission.


----------



## berberprincess (Oct 8, 2013)

Don't know if it'll help you, but lister clinic has an IVF success calculator. I tried to use it but I don't think I had enough stats to put in or I just couldn't figure it out( I remember thinking I must be a bit thick not to work it out). If you google lister clinic I think it's on their home page. 

Of course, there's always going to be the general statistics and odds of success which actually mean NOTHING as we're all individuals capable of beating the odds!!! Google Julia indichova if you need any more proof. Amazing story we all need to aspire to!!

BP XX


----------

